# I'm ready now! (I'm actually not, I have a couple of questions)



## xcityfolk

I know, kind of an early start to the posting but I want to be READY this year. Last year was my first hunt and we started late, we were left with some pretty meager pickings. Not this year!

I have about 100 acres of woods here in west central missouri, last year I really only managed to hunt maybe 5 acres and managed to find about 20 total morels. I've already started hiking my woods and tying flagging to elm trees so they'll be easier to spot once the leaves start growing. I know it's not just elm trees I need to search but I figured it would give me a boost and I like hiking my woods anyway  

I was thinking about inviting other people to hunt my woods since I don't think I can really effectively hunt the whole place, would it be fare to allow people to hunt and split their finds 50/50? What is a reasonable deal to allow hunters on my land?

Second question, I've seen people say there are specific conditions to watch out for that indicates the beginning of the hunt, like a week in the 60s with nights no lower than the 50s or something, can anybody tell me what conditions they think are a good indicator? I know that there is no specific set of conditions that 100% mean it's time, they come out when they come out, I'm just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## celticcurl

xcityfolk said:


> I know, kind of an early start to the posting but I want to be READY this year. Last year was my first hunt and we started late, we were left with some pretty meager pickings. Not this year!
> 
> I have about 100 acres of woods here in west central missouri, last year I really only managed to hunt maybe 5 acres and managed to find about 20 total morels. I've already started hiking my woods and tying flagging to elm trees so they'll be easier to spot once the leaves start growing. I know it's not just elm trees I need to search but I figured it would give me a boost and I like hiking my woods anyway
> 
> I was thinking about inviting other people to hunt my woods since I don't think I can really effectively hunt the whole place, would it be fare to allow people to hunt and split their finds 50/50? What is a reasonable deal to allow hunters on my land?
> 
> Second question, I've seen people say there are specific conditions to watch out for that indicates the beginning of the hunt, like a week in the 60s with nights no lower than the 50s or something, can anybody tell me what conditions they think are a good indicator? I know that there is no specific set of conditions that 100% mean it's time, they come out when they come out, I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if I'd want too many people hunting my 100 acres. Especially locals. Once the word gets out you might not be able to keep folks off your land. It's really nice of you to offer to let others hunt. I'd come down and help you survey your property and find the morels if I could. Since I'm in Michigan you don't have to worry about me poaching on your property. I have had help from Wade in my spots and don't worry about him poaching on mine cuz we live hundred of miles a part. Good luck with your morels. Post pictures of you finds.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

I'd be interested honestly. Wife and I get so anxious every year up here near Omaha we usually drive down that way to get looking early . Been a little south of Nevada. Once we get down there we usually spend more time trying to figure out where we can / should go than anything. Where are you near?


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Also to answer your 2nd question I've found that about a week to 10 days of 52-55 degree average 4 inch deep soil temps usually trigger the sprouting ( daytime hi 70 s , nights in mid 40s) and if the moisture is in place( a good 2 inches of rain per week) they will steadily mature over a span of about 3 weeks. Different atmospheres will have different conditions causing things to vary , such as warmer microclimates being earlier, wind exposed areas will dry out more rapidly, etc. I tend to find monster morels, in thickets of stick weed and nettles alot. They also seem to share symbiotic relationships with particular trees such as elm, cottonwood, ash, privets, cedar in some areas,. But most of all look for low lying bottoms near rivers, creeks, with sandy loam soil. Especially where mature trees are dying or just died.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Greencastonline might be helpful for finding the soil temp in your area


----------



## jdaniels313

I think Morelofthestory 402 pretty much nailed the answer to your second question xcityfolk. Good luck to y'all this season. Happy Shroomin.....


----------



## AnnMarie

xcityfolk said:


> I know, kind of an early start to the posting but I want to be READY this year. Last year was my first hunt and we started late, we were left with some pretty meager pickings. Not this year!
> 
> I have about 100 acres of woods here in west central missouri, last year I really only managed to hunt maybe 5 acres and managed to find about 20 total morels. I've already started hiking my woods and tying flagging to elm trees so they'll be easier to spot once the leaves start growing. I know it's not just elm trees I need to search but I figured it would give me a boost and I like hiking my woods anyway
> 
> I was thinking about inviting other people to hunt my woods since I don't think I can really effectively hunt the whole place, would it be fare to allow people to hunt and split their finds 50/50? What is a reasonable deal to allow hunters on my land?
> 
> Second question, I've seen people say there are specific conditions to watch out for that indicates the beginning of the hunt, like a week in the 60s with nights no lower than the 50s or something, can anybody tell me what conditions they think are a good indicator? I know that there is no specific set of conditions that 100% mean it's time, they come out when they come out, I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


I live in Atlanta now but moved here from KCMO. When the Red Buds start blossoming, the Morels are out in MO. It is amazing how you can find them at that time. Sometimes March, but as late as May. Depends on how hard the winter was. I would encourage you NOT to let folks hunt your land. The poachers I had to fight off up in St. Joseph were crazy! I hope you have the lavendar ties on your trees to let people know it is private property. And, the Morels don't just come up around Elms. I have seen them in the hundreds in the middle of a circle of pine trees. If you have any running water through the property, check all along the banks. Good luck!


----------



## wade

celticcurl said:


> I don't know if I'd want too many people hunting my 100 acres. Especially locals. Once the word gets out you might not be able to keep folks off your land. It's really nice of you to offer to let others hunt. I'd come down and help you survey your property and find the morels if I could. Since I'm in Michigan you don't have to worry about me poaching on your property. I have had help from Wade in my spots and don't worry about him poaching on mine cuz we live hundred of miles a part. Good luck with your morels. Post pictures of you finds.


What !!! that is true and so Funny Man
it makes thoughts of jokes bounce around in my head...
i know you where just trying to make a good point that anyone that lives far away would be less likely to sneak back into your spots..
@celticcurl i know me and You Are all Cool and no misunderstandings..
and you Already Know me well enough 
to speak on my behalf ..
still for fun and truth let me speak and complete what you were telling about Me
Myself to Everyone..what else could have been said about me..
" as i do say so myself "
i Truly Loved those spots of Yours
that You Robinbluebird and Myself Hunted Together..
and Every Moment I've Ever been in any Woods Ever I've Loved it..
and You didn't say but, I know You already Know... 
there is No way that I / Myself, Neither would You! Would Ever go back into! another Friends or Neighbors Special Shared trusted and shared spots.. Without them...
Even if.. i or You Celticcurl lived just a short walk away.
i am Solid in my Integrity, Ethics, and all unspoken Laws of the Land. and Sure Enough in Friendships.
with Exceptions;
* if you are ever unable to Make it to your spots for say Health or Other reasons. 
i might offer to go get um for you.
* or Perhaps if a Friend Ever die / pass away ..
* i think i would want to go in there Sharing the Hunt with you again in the only way left that i Could...


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> What !!! that is true and so Funny Man
> it makes thoughts of jokes bounce around in my head...
> i know you where just trying to make a good point that anyone that lives far away would be less likely to sneak back into your spots..
> @celticcurl i know me and You Are all Cool and no misunderstandings..
> and you Already Know me well enough
> to speak on my behalf ..
> still for fun and truth let me speak and complete what you were telling about Me
> Myself to Everyone..what else could have been said about me..
> " as i do say so myself "
> i Truly Loved those spots of Yours
> that You Robinbluebird and Myself Hunted Together..
> and Every Moment I've Ever been in any Woods Ever I've Loved it..
> and You didn't say but, I know You already Know...
> there is No way that I / Myself, Neither would You! Would Ever go back into! another Friends or Neighbors Special Shared trusted and shared spots.. Without them...
> Even if.. i or You Celticcurl lived just a short walk away.
> i am Solid in my Integrity, Ethics, and all unspoken Laws of the Land. and Sure Enough in Friendships.
> with Exceptions;
> * if you are ever unable to Make it to your spots for say Health or Other reasons.
> i might offer to go get um for you.
> * or Perhaps if a Friend Ever die / pass away ..
> * i think i would want to go in there Sharing the Hunt with you again in the only way left that i Could...


I’ve had a couple of friends ask about or want to get into morel hunting. I will check soil maps and others to try and find a suitable place to search nearby there home. Then ask them, when convenient to ride by and check the trees and if there not sure send me a photo. If it looks promising set a time and go searching. Whether we do or don’t find morels (or it may not even be morel season)you can still learn your trees and how or what to look for. At the end of this I hope they have a morel spot..
I would never knowingly poach someone’s spot but with public land you never know.. The people I would take to one of my spots are the same people I would give a key to my house to.


----------



## saharadweller

we are chompin' at the bit!!!!


----------



## kb

AnnMarie said:


> I live in Atlanta now but moved here from KCMO. When the Red Buds start blossoming, the Morels are out in MO. It is amazing how you can find them at that time. Sometimes March, but as late as May. Depends on how hard the winter was. I would encourage you NOT to let folks hunt your land. The poachers I had to fight off up in St. Joseph were crazy! I hope you have the lavendar ties on your trees to let people know it is private property. And, the Morels don't just come up around Elms. I have seen them in the hundreds in the middle of a circle of pine trees. If you have any running water through the property, check all along the banks. Good luck!


Yeah, us St. Joe folks do love our morels. But people poach no matter where you are at in my experience. The best defense is to get out and pick them before they do. I would agree about the not hunting for others unless you trust them a lot. A 100 acres is not much, I could hit most all the best trees in 3 hours or less on my own and you would be stuck with the least likely spots. But if you really don't know what you are doing, and have someone you trust who does, they can sure shorten the learning curve for you on what you are doing. Learn your trees, know the bark and branching patterns. I generally hunt trees and don't walk through the timber staring at the ground unless I am in river bottoms. Good luck, a 100 acres of good stuff can kick out a lot of morels and if you found some last year you must have some good stuff there. What kind of trees were they by last year?


----------



## kb

Oh and if the lilacs are blooming it should be prime time on morels.


----------



## xcityfolk

kb said:


> Oh and if the lilacs are blooming it should be prime time on morels.


Well, that's happening now!

Any idea if I should be looking at south facing slopes first? I would assume that south facing slopes will get them first them moving north, is this accruate?

Thanks! Going out today to look!


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

xcityfolk said:


> Well, that's happening now!
> 
> Any idea if I should be looking at south facing slopes first? I would assume that south facing slopes will get them first them moving north, is this accruate?
> 
> Thanks! Going out today to look!


Soil temps in most of the state (except along the southern border and bootheel) are still running in the mid to upper 40s. Probably one week of high temps in the 60s-70s and lows in the upper 40s-low 50s away from those little beauties popping up all over the place. But yes, if you're going to hunt now, south-facing slopes and river bottoms are your best bets until they really start showing themselves.


----------



## kb

xcityfolk said:


> Well, that's happening now!
> 
> Any idea if I should be looking at south facing slopes first? I would assume that south facing slopes will get them first them moving north, is this accruate?
> 
> Thanks! Going out today to look!


Full bloom or just starting?


----------



## xcityfolk

kb said:


> Full bloom or just starting?


Oops, my bad, in my head I was thinking daffodils!


----------



## kb

xcityfolk said:


> Oops, my bad, in my head I was thinking daffodils!


daffodils are 2-3 weeks before. I have rarely seen lilacs blooming and shrooms up fail. Asparagus 4-6 inches also.


----------



## Ram60

xcityfolk said:


> I know, kind of an early start to the posting but I want to be READY this year. Last year was my first hunt and we started late, we were left with some pretty meager pickings. Not this year!
> 
> I have about 100 acres of woods here in west central missouri, last year I really only managed to hunt maybe 5 acres and managed to find about 20 total morels. I've already started hiking my woods and tying flagging to elm trees so they'll be easier to spot once the leaves start growing. I know it's not just elm trees I need to search but I figured it would give me a boost and I like hiking my woods anyway
> 
> I was thinking about inviting other people to hunt my woods since I don't think I can really effectively hunt the whole place, would it be fare to allow people to hunt and split their finds 50/50? What is a reasonable deal to allow hunters on my land?
> 
> Second question, I've seen people say there are specific conditions to watch out for that indicates the beginning of the hunt, like a week in the 60s with nights no lower than the 50s or something, can anybody tell me what conditions they think are a good indicator? I know that there is no specific set of conditions that 100% mean it's time, they come out when they come out, I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


A fool and their mushroom patch are soon parted


----------



## jashroomer

Checkout the Indiana page 40, @br5 has a chart over the last 10 years or so, temps, rainfall, and pounds of mushrooms found.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

That's always been my go to sign as to when to get in the woods. As soon as they start to turn purple, the morels are popping like crazy


----------



## Morelmaniac62

xcityfolk said:


> I know, kind of an early start to the posting but I want to be READY this year. Last year was my first hunt and we started late, we were left with some pretty meager pickings. Not this year!
> 
> I have about 100 acres of woods here in west central missouri, last year I really only managed to hunt maybe 5 acres and managed to find about 20 total morels. I've already started hiking my woods and tying flagging to elm trees so they'll be easier to spot once the leaves start growing. I know it's not just elm trees I need to search but I figured it would give me a boost and I like hiking my woods anyway
> 
> I was thinking about inviting other people to hunt my woods since I don't think I can really effectively hunt the whole place, would it be fare to allow people to hunt and split their finds 50/50? What is a reasonable deal to allow hunters on my land?
> 
> Second question, I've seen people say there are specific conditions to watch out for that indicates the beginning of the hunt, like a week in the 60s with nights no lower than the 50s or something, can anybody tell me what conditions they think are a good indicator? I know that there is no specific set of conditions that 100% mean it's time, they come out when they come out, I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


First of all a 50/50 split would be fair in my opinion. And while elm tree are the best tree in my opinion cottonwood ash are good to i have found them any place you can think of poplar sycamore are good too conifer woods is your best bet you can find one here and there but what you want is a fresh dead tree elm best with the bark starting to peel off that is your chance for a motherload they will come upwhen they are ready or not best time is mid to late april in mo need moisture and warm temps


----------

